# EPC Controllers and Chargers?



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

What do we think of the equipment manufactured by EPC Corp?

Their controllers and chargers seem reasonably priced...hence my suspicion!! 

Judgements welcome!!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

read this:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55160

and this:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64673

and make your own decision.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Umm...it looks like a teenager's attempt at putting a Maplin kit together. Perhaps I'm being too harsh?


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Ace_bridger said:


> Perhaps I'm being too harsh?


No, rather the opposite.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

Ace_bridger said:


> Umm... Perhaps I'm being too harsh?


Yes, I think you are.
You should apologize to teenagers! 





















1


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Ace_bridger said:


> What do we think of the equipment manufactured by EPC Corp?


They sell collections of parts but I don't think it is fair to call it "manufactured" or "equipment."


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm building a picture of how well they are regarded in the EV world. Shame. Bck to plan H then!!


----------



## Citystromer (May 2, 2009)

Collection of ruined parts. They ruin them befor compiling.


EVfun said:


> They sell collections of parts but I don't think it is fair to call it "manufactured" or "equipment."


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Paul is now PMing me to convince me that his controllers are great!!

But still he offers no specifications or details of why they appear unsuitable for EV applications.

Open Revolt for me I think.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

This is really beyond a joke!  Either PaulZ is a small time con man trying very hard to make a few quid from his "snake oil" fake controller box, or if he actually believes what he says, can't be right in the head. Sorry if that seems harsh, but he's liable to harm somebody (physically, as it appears he's already financially done harm) with his junk 

For a great budget controller, the OpenRevolt is the baby!


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree. As these things are used in road vehicles the prospect of one blowing at freeway speeds or on a blind bend doesn't bear thinking about.

We like the lack of regulation as it allows us to build road going vehicles in our garages but the down side is that anyone can build and sell equipment, even if it doesn't meet the basic requirements we desire. Nor does any real testing need to be done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

> Either PaulZ is a small time con man trying very hard to make a few quid from his "snake oil" fake controller box


*Con Man All the Way* Time to wring this guy out. This guy needs to not just go but to not be able to sell his crap elsewhere.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Here here. Can the administrators not remove him and pass details to the appropriate legal body (Trading Standards here in the UK)?


----------



## Citystromer (May 2, 2009)

gottdi said:


> *Con Man All the Way* Time to wring this guy out. This guy needs to not just go but to not be able to sell his crap elsewhere.


Well, he`s got one controller for sale on ebay right now. Advertised as usual putting it near a Ziller or industrial quality product. 
Offering world wide No Fault Warrenty- as usual, - 

but, although there is more freedom in the united states as in most other countries, there are laws against operating a corporation that isn`t even registered, - no occupational license- there are laws against false adverisement, and at last, since he sells this junk and conducts his whole business using the united statés postal service- he is conducting in mail fraud. 

And last but not least, a man that runs a scheeme like that,also is likely to embezzles money from taxes due, so there should be ways to close him down. 

By now he should have realized that there was something not quite right with his product - to say the least- and since he can`t repair that- just should offer to pay back something to cover damages- 

but here comes is con ways, I have a long list of mail conversation with the guy about the warrenty claim:

I`ll send all the parts tomorrow-
Your parts ar on the way- we`re sorry for your inconvenience-
OK, Your parts are ready to be shipped- just one little thing is on backorder -
Ok, now we`ll send the parts- just write the delivery address.....

This is going on now for almost 6 month ...
He´s a con - he doesn`t care about damage or injury -


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

gotti: are you fluent enough to determine if you have been presented a synkro controller repackaged?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

Not sure exactly what your talking about but the Synkromotive controller is not a different controller repackaged. It is a new custom controller. Ground up build like the Soliton1 or Zilla. It is not like a Curtis in different clothes. I now the Synkro very well. 

Pete


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Gottdi
I think Pitrosko was worried that your offer to Beta test an EPC could result in your receiving a good controller;
Synkro, OpenRevolt, Soliton
inside a plastic box with EPC stuck on the outside


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

so you will know if what ever you get has been repackaged?

gonna be a hefty white plastic box to hold a sol in any flavor.


----------



## Citystromer (May 2, 2009)

Ace_bridger said:


> Here here. Can the administrators not remove him and pass details to the appropriate legal body (Trading Standards here in the UK)?


I already had second thoughts that the webmaster pays PZ - I mean it`entertaining - so unbelievably funny - if it wasn`t for the money. 

But you`re right: Its fraud - con - a well thought scam -


----------

